# crawfish boil?



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I plan on cooking up around 15 pounds this weekend and it will be my first time cooking crawfish. I needs some help on how you guys do the boil and most importantly how to make sure the crawfish gets a ton of seasoning and spice in them. I have had them before at restaurants where there was just no seasoning to them and I want to make sure I do not do this to my batch. Thank You in advance for all the help


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

Use zatarains crab or crawfish boil(whatever you prefer) w added cayenne for spice for the pot. coupla ways to get the seasoning in...when the crawfish float up turn of the burner off and let them soak for a bit, works everytime. Or when the crawfish float up, remove from pot and spread on table then coat them with tony chachares. don't forget your onions and new potatoes, let them soak for flavor and spice.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Just take them off the heat when done cooking and let sit for 30-60 minutes.


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

So how many minutes do you usually cook the crawfish for? And do I leave them in the same water they were in after cooking? Do they not over cook this way or should I take them off the burner a few minutes before they are done so when they sit in that water for 30 to 60 mins they are good to go? Should I also pull potatopes and corn when crawfish are done or do I let potatoes sit with crawfish for 30 plus minutes? Sorry for all the questions like I said I just want to try and do this right the first time.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I get the pot rolling, and then add the bugs, after 7 minutes I cool the pol, stop the boil. I add a ten pound sack of ice, and run water on the outside to do so.*

*This stops the cook, so they are not overcooked. Very important to NOT over cook or the meat will stick to the shell.*

*Then soak taste, anywhere from 15 minutes to 45 minutes, depending on how much seasoning you have in the pot.*


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

put your potatos corn an onions in a potato sack so they stay together, put them in first so they start cooking. bring water to a rolling boil and put in crawfish. when the crawfish float to the top(about half of them) turn the burner off and let it all soak! dip out a few after 15 minutes and taste, if they are not spicy enough let them soak another 15 and so on.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I cook my veggies separete from the bugs.*
*I do so first.*
*Potatoes*
*Corn*
*Onions whole*
*Garlic whole*
*Mushrooms*
*Brussel sprouts*
*Green Beans*
*Sliced Pinapple to add a sweetness to the pot, not to eat.*
*Cauliflower*
*Sausage*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I also do a Boston Butt, separate.*
*one half cup of seasoning for two hours.*
*Then one half cup of seasoning added after two hours, till then bone ejects.*
*Usually right at the 3 hour mark*


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

How long do you cook the veggies for?


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

And should I just follow directions on how much crab boil to put in it or should I add more?


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmmm getting skeptical, have never been to or heard of a crawfish boil where the word Boston is used! Lol just my observation! as far as taters an corn...add some onions and garlic but your on your on past that! Really! Cauliflower! :thumbdown::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *I also do a Boston Butt, separate.*
> *one half cup of seasoning for two hours.*
> *Then one half cup of seasoning added after two hours, till then bone ejects.*
> *Usually right at the 3 hour mark*


Tom done one of these a while back for a forum get together and it was nothing short of amazing. And I won't do a boil without cauliflower. Add it towards then end so it doesn't get to soft but man does it soak of some flavor.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Tom speaks the TRUTH about the Butts and Cauliflower....mmm


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Tom done one of these a while back for a forum get together and it was nothing short of amazing. And I won't do a boil without cauliflower. Add it towards then end so it doesn't get to soft but man does it soak of some flavor.


Never had Tom's but agree they are awesome! Either way to each their own, Crawfish boil= Crawfish, potatos, corn, and Beer! Lets not start on Gumbo! Lol


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Old School*

I come from the era when Crawfish Boil meant only one thing....Zatarains in a bag. For your purposes and quantities you will need 4 or 5 bags. Four just for the crawfish. Water quantities are stated on the Zatarains box. For corn and potatoes you have to increase the quantities in proportion to the volume of those vegetables. Shellfish cooks fast, very fast. Worst thing you can do for it is overcook it. Start with your potatoes, when you can get a fork about 3/4 the way to the center of the largest, add the corn, when corn is about seven minutes away, throw in the crawfish. I really like the one idea of putting in ice and cooling the outside of the pot with water to 'stop the cook' but you will probably have to soak for awhile to get the seasoning to penetrate to your taste. For your volume, this is probably going to be an outside operation until you become expert. After the desired level of seasoning, drain. I don't want my crawfish soaking toooooooo long and being mushy. You really should be talking to a Cajun about this.


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> I come from the era when Crawfish Boil meant only one thing....Zatarains in a bag. For your purposes and quantities you will need 4 or 5 bags. Four just for the crawfish. Water quantities are stated on the Zatarains box. For corn and potatoes you have to increase the quantities in proportion to the volume of those vegetables. Shellfish cooks fast, very fast. Worst thing you can do for it is overcook it. Start with your potatoes, when you can get a fork about 3/4 the way to the center of the largest, add the corn, when corn is about seven minutes away, throw in the crawfish. I really like the one idea of putting in ice and cooling the outside of the pot with water to 'stop the cook' but you will probably have to soak for awhile to get the seasoning to penetrate to your taste. For your volume, this is probably going to be an outside operation until you become expert. After the desired level of seasoning, drain. I don't want my crawfish soaking toooooooo long and being mushy. You really should be talking to a Cajun about this.


 ditto


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

*boil*



jmw70 said:


> I plan on cooking up around 15 pounds this weekend and it will be my first time cooking crawfish. I needs some help on how you guys do the boil and most importantly how to make sure the crawfish gets a ton of seasoning and spice in them. I have had them before at restaurants where there was just no seasoning to them and I want to make sure I do not do this to my batch. Thank You in advance for all the help


*15 pounds*? U eating by yourself? Small Jar Pro Boil liquid or (2) small bottles of Zataran's liquid quarter an onion or 2 and throw in whole pod of fresh garlic &1/2 cup cayenne.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> I don't want my crawfish soaking toooooooo long and being mushy. You really should be talking to a Cajun about this.


*They become mushy becuase they are over cooked, not over soaked.*

*In a cooled down pot, you can soak the an hour if you want, and they will NOT become mushy, or stick to the shell.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jmw70 said:


> How long do you cook the veggies for?


*I place the Potatoes, whole unpeeled onions, whole unpeeled garlic and sausage in the pot with the pinapple. IN about thirty minutes, or when you can poke a knife into the potatoe, add the frozen corn, brussel sprouts and beans, as they do not need to cook long.*

*I usually put the cauliflower in the crawfish, after I put them to soak. Just place ontop the bugs, and gently push down till it is just in the water.*

*Do not leave it in too long. Those babies really soak the seasoning, and can become too spicy real fast. *


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

*boil*

U MUST throw in a 10lb bag of ice as soon as u turn off the heat. This stops the cooking causes the crawfish to sink to the bottom of the pot where they then pick up the seasoning u have used. This also keeps them from being mushy. don't use ice you will have mushy crawfish.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Tom done one of these a while back for a forum get together and it was nothing short of amazing. QUOTE]
> 
> *Thanks for the compliment Chase, I had forgotten about that event.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I keep the ice in the bag, and then discard, as to not delute the water.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jmw70 said:


> And should I just follow directions on how much crab boil to put in it or should I add more?


*Basically, I believe you can not add too much seasoning. Too much salt = Yes.*

*As you soak them to flavor.*

*Some use twice as much as I do, they then have a shorter soak time.*

*Some add so much seasoning, no soak time is needed.*


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

It's been about 40 years since I last did crawfish when I lived in La, but first we always got a tub of fresh water and put about 1/2 # of salt in it. Add crawfish and leave for about 10 minutes. Water will turn black as they purge themselves of mud and crap. Repeat this 2-3 times till water is mostly clear. Then cook crawfish as desired. Best crawfish you ever ate!!


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the replys and it will just be me and my dad eating them. One more question how do you warm crawfish back up after the ice goes in the pot?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*The ice will not cool the crawfish, just stop the roll, if it cools the bugs you have added way too much ice. The water will still be very hot.*


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I put two frozen 2liter bottles "ice torpedoes" into the pot to stop the bugs from over cooking. This is a better idea than an ice bag. I don't care how you do it the water leaks out of the bag diluting the boil. With frozen soda bottles this don't happen.

Here is a list from a couple weeks ago.......

CRAWFISH PARTY:

Dozen chicken quarters
Cauliflower
Carrots
Mushrooms
Potatoes
Corn
Garlic
Onion
6 sacs of bugs
Rock salt
Swamp fire 8bags
Kid pools (2)
Ice torpedoes 
Paddle
Sausage
Lemon
Artichokes


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> . This is a better idea than an ice bag. I don't care how you do it the water leaks out of the bag diluting the boil. With frozen soda bottles this don't happen.


*Everyone has their own method, I make block ice, put it in a hefty kitchen bag. I guarantee mine does not delute the water.*


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Tom, I still think about when I ate your crawfish. I believe they were the best I have eaten.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I put two frozen 2liter bottles "ice torpedoes" into the pot to stop the bugs from over cooking. This is a better idea than an ice bag. I don't care how you do it the water leaks out of the bag diluting the boil. With frozen soda bottles this don't happen.
> 
> Here is a list from a couple weeks ago.......
> 
> ...


2 things sir, 

1 - I'm sure there's a logical reason for the kiddie pools, but it made me laugh real hard - just unexpected. 

2 - artichokes = genius. If someone out there hasn't tried it, it is highly suggested.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

beeritself said:


> 2 things sir,
> 
> 1 - I'm sure there's a logical reason for the kiddie pools, but it made me laugh real hard - just unexpected.
> 
> 2 - artichokes = genius. If someone out there hasn't tried it, it is highly suggested.


The six sacks gives it away, MH is either purging with them or he's serving out of them or both, either way, Kiddie pools come in handy when cooking 200+lbs of crawfish.

Also, throw in a few dozen raw green beans for 3 minutes and serve.

Jimmy


----------



## Crawfishchrisla (Apr 1, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *I get the pot rolling, and then add the bugs, after 7 minutes I cool the pol, stop the boil. I add a ten pound sack of ice, and run water on the outside to do so.*
> 
> *This stops the cook, so they are not overcooked. Very important to NOT over cook or the meat will stick to the shell.*
> 
> *Then soak taste, anywhere from 15 minutes to 45 minutes, depending on how much seasoning you have in the pot.*



On Point, that is the best way to cook em and we have done thousands of pounds at a time. Only thing I could add Is if you ever find that you under-seasoned the pot, you could always sprinkle sum spice on the crawfish and roll them around but be careful cause this could backfire!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

The kid pools are used as to purge the bugs in. I get two I take one and drill 3/4" holes all in the bottom. I run my bugs through cold water two cycles. Put the pool with the holes drilled in it inside the one without the holes, put bugs fill til water covers all the bugs, let sit for 5minutes, pick up the strainer pool "holes drilled in" pour the dirty water out off the bottom pool, place the strainer pool back in and refil... Repeat as many times as you like... It is also a handy way to pick out the dead bugs faster, and makes it really easy to dump the whole sac in the basket... We have it down to a science...


----------

